# Play Pens?



## shelbythehedgehog (Mar 30, 2014)

Does anybody have a good play pen that Shelby could use? Almost every time I take her out of her cage she ends up under the couch. It's cute, but she knows her way over to the couches now! Any ideas? :?:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

There's some reviews for a few playpens here - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/37-playpens/ That might help you out a bit!


----------



## shelbythehedgehog (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

I still really like the one I posted a review on. We use it almost daily, and I like it so much, I may just order another so I can have both of mine in a play pen at the same time or let our rats in one.


----------



## Simal_Mal (Sep 25, 2015)

You can try dog playpens


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread is over a year old, please check the date before posting.


----------

